# Check Engine light Code P0430 Ford Explorer



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The catalytic converter on bank #2 needs to be replaced


----------



## UBoiler (Nov 7, 2007)

My Haynes Techbook does list that code so don't bother picking up this plastic shrink wrapped copy from your local parts store. Woulda been nice if Rehabber could have shared where he got his info because as you can read I own a copy of a book that isn't helpful. LOL. Good luck Cliff


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i am a bit confused too, since the print out i got from autozone says the cat MIGHT need replacement, and it MIGHT have failed, due to oil getting into exhaust, vacuum leak, misfire etc... i was looking for a method to troubleshot and determine what needs to be done, as well as how the cause. Sure i can replace the cat, but if i have oil going into my exhaust, i imagine i will still fail inspection.

anyone have any insight?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Many things can cause a Cat to fail, one of them is mileage. A misfire will cause the check engine light to flash, so that isn't likely cause of failure. Excessive oil use (more than ! qt in 600 miles) or head gasket failure, I assume you would have given that information. My recommendation stands, Replace the Catalytic converter.


----------

